# Can't find the weight of my Craftsman blower?



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

cant seem to find the weight in the specs....any help?
Craftsman 1450 series, model 944.522430, 27" snowblower.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

gam said:


> cant seem to find the weight in the specs....any help?
> Craftsman 1450 series, model 944.522430, 27" snowblower.


Is that with a full tank of gas? 
I never thought about this?
This won't help but here, How Much Does a Snowblower Weigh?

If you have a public scale close by, take it down and weight it?

I am going to dig my manual out and take a look.

If anything I BUMPED the thread up.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Nothing in my manual for my Craftsman blower.
Nothing listed for my !963 Snowbird either.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Best Craftsman Snow Blower Reviews 2019


Craftsman are household names. Their snowblowers encompass the quality you have come to expect, and these reviews highlight the reasons why.




www.backyardboss.net





Yours is not listed, but these do have weights listed.
I would guesstimate anywhere from 250 to 300 lbs?


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

lol.
OK I just got 'er tipped up into service position! Steady as a rock!🤪
Thanks all. I 'll prib. close off this thread now ( ptob. open snother as i go along lol)


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Take a pic of it in the service position!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You got it up?
In the kitchen or living room? 

My Bro in law used to part his 1956 Panhead in the living room. 
All year round.


----------



## gam (Aug 23, 2020)

on another note....can anyone tell me how to insert a video i made into my post?
i clicked the paper clip thingy, but that seems to only allow photos, not videos?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> You got it up?
> In the kitchen or living room?
> 
> My Bro in law used to part his 1956 Panhead in the living room.
> All year round.


that's how i built my 61 pan, in the kitchen with a bottle of jack and 12 pack


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

gam said:


> on another note....can anyone tell me how to insert a video i made into my post?
> i clicked the paper clip thingy, but that seems to only allow photos, not videos?


most have a u tube account and attach a link to it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

captchas said:


> that's how i built my 61 pan, in the kitchen with a bottle of jack and 12 pack


My sister used to decorate it for Christmas when it was parked for the winter in the living room.
She's as nutty as he is.


----------

